# Not able to login on SpeedStream SS2624 Wireless DSL/Cable router



## vpt (Apr 12, 2007)

I purchased one Speed Stream Wireless DSL/Cable Router Model SS2624 from craglist, which comes with one printer port, one wan and 4 ethernet.

When I connect to my PC, it does get's an IP address (using direct ethernet cable connection). But if I open IE Browser on my VISA OS, and type 192.168.254.254 (router IP as per the manual), IE comes up with an authentication page asking login and password, which I don't know. 

I pressed the re-set button in hope of resetting it to the factory default and trying admin, password etc (based on my linsys experience) on passoword field, but nothing works.

Does anyone know, what is the default login and password on these speedstream ss2624's are?

I also, called the person from whoem I purchased it, but he always used it in unsecured config and told me that he never logged in. 


Any help is highly appriciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You purchased it used, so the first step would be to reset it to factory defaults, then the login might work.


----------



## DeadToad (Mar 17, 2007)

Try "admin" as username, and leave the password field blank.
or try "admin" as username, and type "blank" as password.
or try leaving username and password blank.

If that doesn't work, with the router on, hold the reset button for 1 minute to set the factory defaults.
:smile:


----------

